

The Best TV show you've (probably) never watched - run4yourlives
http://www.cbc.ca/dragonsden/

======
trickjarrett
I've seen the British version of the show, I didn't know Canada had it's own
version.

I don't know how beneficial it is to entrepreneurs, it is interesting to
watch, I completely agree with that, but the British version doesn't offer
much education except for allowing you to see elevator pitches and see who's a
moron and who comes prepared.

